# MRN Reading contest



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Many here just got their MRN books in the group buy. Now you are as smart or confused as the rest of us. 

A little contest. First to answer all the below questions below correctly in one post gets any one cigar I own (and have broken the box) or a 5 cigar sampler of aged vintage cigars of your choice / our mutual agreement.

Second prize – one 90’s cigar for each first right answer to a question for the person who posts the most "first" correct answers. 

To be “correct” you must post the answer and the page number you found it on.

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".

2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.

3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for? 

4. When is 50 really 25?

5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?

6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison? 

7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free? 

8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?

9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ? 

10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars. 

11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.

Happy reading.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool contest, Dave. I knew I should have brought my Encyclopaedia to work.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I know the answers to a few right off the top of my head, but the answer to #7 really makes me want to scream, dang MRN, always getting the good stuff handed to him. "I have had the chance to sample several of these from different humidors, seems people are always giving these to me" (paraphased)

Good luck to all!!!

Nice contest Dave, make people dig into the book to figure out what to burn money on


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

You mean there's writing in that book.........:r

Awesome contest Dave ! Guess I'll get busy reading it again. Tons of info to absorb !!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

drevim said:


> I know the answers to a few right off the top of my head, but the answer to #7 really makes me want to scream, dang MRN, always getting the good stuff handed to him. "I have had the chance to sample several of these from different humidors, seems people are always giving these to me" (paraphased)
> 
> Good luck to all!!!
> 
> Nice contest Dave, make people dig into the book to figure out what to burn money on


Big brain full of stuff there Ian. Included that because mine should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice contest Dave. Too bad I'm at work *W/O* my book. :hn Good luck everyone - this should be fun.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

awesome contest (and hard)


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Definitely a cool contest Dave. I know 1 for sure, but like the rest of us am at work w/out the book. By the time I get around to it I'm sure alot of correct answers will be posted. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

great contest dave..i could have won by now..come on guys..


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I could answer about 5 of them off the top of my head, but I don't have my book at work to post the page number.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Who is this MRN fellow?


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jesus i skimmed thru the book and wow those are some tough questions, ill get to work on it and hopefully no one will have won before i make it to my parents house in an hour or so.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

man i need to get one.
this has been on my wish list for a long while.
I never have the $ for this when ever the group buys pop up.
Maybe when I win the lotto I can get one.
any one wanna trade for a 3 year old boy?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

ok here goes nothing!

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERDM Tainos p.146
2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's p.69
3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for? 
LGC Medaille d'Or No 4
p.248
4. When is 50 really 25?
When dealing with Culebras p.94
5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison? 
ERDM Grandes de Espana p.304
7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free? 
Habanos 1994 p.4
8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Boli Gold Medal, too difficult to obtain the gold foil
9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ? 
His tasting notes for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars p. 92
10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars. 
Boli Especiales #2 p.30
11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Partagas Lonsdales, strength in cab 3/5, in dress box 2/5


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll have to leave this one for the real students in the jungle. Anyway, I always get an attach of carpal tunnel syndrome every time I heft that book.

Doc


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Should have made it harder.

7 of 11 correct.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

1. What Churchill is "quite unknown and always underestimated".
*ERDM Tainos, p. 146*

2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever triedâ".
*Diplomatic Cohiba Lanceros, p. 69*
*extra trivia: almost the same wording but with qualifier "machine made" - H. Upmann Regalias, p. 183*

3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well
as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to
appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for? 
*Medaille d'Or No. 3, p. 248*

4. When is 50 really 25?
*Culebras, p. 94*

5. What cigar has "the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigarsâ"
*Fonseca Invictos, p. 155*

6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent
â€œleakages of flavorsâ€�. On what cigar does he do a side by side
comparison? 
*Partagas Lonsdale, p. 324... HdM Double Coronas, p. 197*

7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free? 
*Habanos 1994 Humidor, p. 4*

8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
*Bolivar Gold Medal, because of the difficulty in obtaining the 'gold'
aluminum paper foils, p. 32*

9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ? 
*Ratings for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor, p. 94*

10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars. 
*Don Candido, p. 128*

11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
*Romeo No.2 and No.3, pp. 428-29*


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

8. Boli Gold Medal p. 32, I forgot the page!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> 1. What Churchill is "quite unknown and always underestimated".
> *ERDM Tainos, p. 146*
> 
> 2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever triedâ".
> ...


6 right.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

1. ERdM Taino p. 146
2. Diplomatic Cohiba Cajon Arreadores p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No. 4 248
4. Culebra bundles 94
5. Fonseca Invictos 155
6. Partagas 898 UV and V 310,311
7. Habanos 1994 4
8. Boli GM b/c of the difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil. 32
9. Overall rating, Elegance, Balance, Strength, Complexity, and Aftertaste of the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars 94
10. Don Candido 128
11. ERdM Royal Series no. 2 and 3 146


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERDM Tainos p.146
2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's p.69
3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No 4
p.248
4. When is 50 really 25?
When dealing with Culebras p.94
5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERDM Grandes de Espana p.304
7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
Habanos 1994 p.4
8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Boli Gold Medal, too difficult to obtain the gold foil p.32
9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
His tasting notes for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars p. 92
10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido p.128
11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Cohiba Coronas Especiales and Panatelas p.64, 70
Thanks for the contest Dave!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> 1. ERdM Taino p. 146
> 2. Diplomatic Cohiba Cajon Arreadores p.69
> 3. LGC Medaille d'Or No. 4 248
> 4. Culebra bundles 94
> ...


A little correction...didn't know if we could post again. Thanks Dave

1. ERdM Taino p. 146
2. Diplomatic Cohiba Cajon Arreadores p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No. 4 248
4. Culebra bundles 94
5. Fonseca Invictos 155
6. ERdM Grandes de Espana 304
7. Habanos 1994 4
8. Boli GM b/c of the difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil. 32
9. Overall rating, Elegance, Balance, Strength, Complexity, and Aftertaste of the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars 94
10. Don Candido 128
11. ERdM Royal Series no. 2 and 3 146


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

6. Quintero Churchills p.285


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERDM Tainos p.146
2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's p.69
3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No 4
p.248
4. When is 50 really 25?
When dealing with Culebras p.94
5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERDM Grandes de Espana p.304
7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
Habanos 1994 p.4
8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
cohiba corona because of the siglo p.64
9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
His tasting notes for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars p. 92
10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido p.128
11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Cohiba Coronas Especiales and Panatelas p.62


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

#1: ERDM Tainos pg 146
#2: Diplomatic cohiba Cajon Arreadores 100s pg 69
#3: LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 pg 248
#4: Culebras pg 94
#5: Fonseca Invictos pg 155
#6: ERDM Grandes de Espana pg 304
#7: Habanos 1994 pg 4
#8: Bolivar Gold Medals because it was hard to get the gold foil pg 32
#9: Tasting scores of the Cubatabaco 25 Anni humi cigars pg 92
#10: Boli Especials #2 pg 31 or Don Candido Cigars pg 128 he uses the word on both cigars
#11: Partagas Lonsdales, strength in cab 3/5, in dress box 2/5 pg 324


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Here goes....

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".

ERdM Tainos (146)

2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.

The Diplomatic Cohiba Lanceros in the mysterious box that he suspects are leftover Castro stock. (69)

3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for? 

Medaille d'Or #4 (248)

4. When is 50 really 25?

?  

5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?

Fonseca Invictos (155)

6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison? 

1986 ERdM Grandes de Espana (304)

7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free? 

Something discontinued, all I remember.  

8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?

Bolivar Gold Medal, unavailability of "gold" foil for wrapping (32)

9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ? 

Rating of cigars from the Cubatabaco 25 Anniversario humidor (94)

10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars. 

Don Candido (128)

11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.

Romeo Y Julieta, Maria Guerrero (256)


Best I can do....hope it's worth something....


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERdM Tainos (146)

2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Diplomatic Cohibas (69)

3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for? 
LGC Medaille d'Or No. 4 (248)

4. When is 50 really 25?
Lost Statos de Luxe Brevas w/o cello (253)

5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Invictos (155)

6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERdM Grandes de Espana (304)

7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free? 
1994 Humidor (4)

8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Bolivar Gold Medal "because of the difficulty in obtaining the 'gold' aluminum paper foils." (32)

9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ? 
Tasting notes on Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor (94)

10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars. 
Don Candido (128)

11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Cedros de Luxe No. 3 (413) & Romeo No 2 de Luxe (429)


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

1. ERDM Tainos - p.146
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection Box - p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos - p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. RyJ Cedros de Luxe No. 1 - p.412

Reading the book front to back...........:dr


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cigar_040 said:


> 1. ERDM Tainos - p.146
> 2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
> 3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
> 4. Los Tres Romeos Selection Box - p.432
> ...


9 of 11


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

If this ain't it, someone else can get it!
1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERDM Tainos p.146
2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's p.69
3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No 4
p.248
4. When is 50 really 25?
Los Tres Romeos Selection Box p.432
5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERDM Grandes de Espana p.304
7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
Habanos 1994 p.4
8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Boli Gold Medal, too difficult to obtain the gold foil p.32
9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
His tasting notes for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars p. 92
10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido p.128
11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Cohiba Coronas Especiales and Panatelas p.64, 70


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Second time's the charm? 

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERdM Tainos (146)

2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Diplomatic Cohibas (69)

3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No. 4 (248)

4. When is 50 really 25?
Los Tres Romeos Selection box (432)

5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Invictos (155)

6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERdM Grandes de Espana (304)

7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
1994 Humidor (4)

8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Bolivar Gold Medal "because of the difficulty in obtaining the 'gold' aluminum paper foils." (32)

9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
Tasting notes on Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor (94)

10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido (128)

11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Cedros de Luxe No. 3 (413) & Romeo No 2 de Luxe (429)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> 9 of 11


He appears to think always in duplicate.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> Second time's the charm?
> 
> 1. What Churchill is&#8230; "quite unknown and always underestimated".
> ERdM Tainos (146)
> ...


9 of 11


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

pistol said:


> If this ain't it, someone else can get it!
> 1. What Churchill is&#8230; "quite unknown and always underestimated".
> ERDM Tainos p.146
> 2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever tried".
> ...


9 of 11


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

What did my last effort score? Thanks for the contest Dave!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

kvm said:


> 1. What Churchill is&#8230; "quite unknown and always underestimated".
> ERDM Tainos p.146
> 2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever tried".
> Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's p.69
> ...


meant 94


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

pistol said:


> If this ain't it, someone else can get it!
> 1. What Churchill is&#8230; "quite unknown and always underestimated".
> ERDM Tainos p.146
> 2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever tried".
> ...


9 of 11. Great find on # 4 didn't think anyone would get that. You guys would have problems with writing code. Issues with 1 11's.  This means that 1 and 11 are wrong here and in every other post. Geez what a great hint.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

kvm said:


> meant 94


I wasnt being picky. Still 9 of 11.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

#1: ERDM Tainos pg 146
#2: Diplomatic cohiba Cajon Arreadores 100s pg 69
#3: LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 pg 248
#4: Los Tres Romeos Selection Box pg 432
#5: Fonseca Invictos pg 155
#6: ERDM Grandes de Espana pg 304
#7: Habanos 1994 pg 4
#8: Bolivar Gold Medals because it was hard to get the gold foil pg 32
#9: Tasting scores of the Cubatabaco 25 Anni humi cigars pg 92
#10: Boli Especials #2 or Don Candido Cigars pg 128
#11: Partagas Lonsdales, strength in cab 3/5, in dress box 2/5 pg 324


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERDM Tainos p.146
2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's p.69
3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No 4
p.248
4. When is 50 really 25?
Culebra bundles 94
5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. Quintero Churchills p.285
7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
Habanos 1994 p.4
8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Boli Gold Medal, too difficult to obtain the gold foil p.32
9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
His tasting notes for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars p. 92
10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido p.128
11. Cuaba Exclusivos and generosos pg 87


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

1. What Churchill is&#8230; "quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERDM Tainos p.146
2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever tried".
Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's p.69
3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No 4
p.248
4. When is 50 really 25?
Culebra bundles 94
5. What cigar has "the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars"?
Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. Quintero Churchills p.285
7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
Habanos 1994 p.4
8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Boli Gold Medal, too difficult to obtain the gold foil p.32
9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
His tasting notes for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars p. 92
10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido p.128
11. *La Escepcion and Hoyo de Monterrey pg. 230*

changed #11.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERdM Tainos (146)

2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Diplomatic Cohibas (69)

3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No. 4 (248)

4. When is 50 really 25?
Romeo y Julieta Los Tres Romeos Selection box (432)

5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Invictos (155)

6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERdM Grandes de Espana (304)

7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
1994 Humidor (4)

8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Bolivar Gold Medal "because of the difficulty in obtaining the 'gold' aluminum paper foils." (32)

9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
Tasting notes on Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor (94)

10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido (128)

11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Cedros de Luxe No. 2 and No. 3 (413)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ermo said:


> 1. What Churchill is&#8230; "quite unknown and always underestimated".
> ERDM Tainos p.146
> 2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever tried".
> Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's p.69
> ...


8 of 11


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> 1. What Churchill is&#8230; "quite unknown and always underestimated".
> ERdM Tainos (146)
> 
> 2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever tried".
> ...


9 of 11


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

1. What Churchill is "quite unknown and always underestimated".
*ERDM Tainos, p. 146*

2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever triedâ".
*Diplomatic Cohiba Cajon "Arreadores", p. 69*

3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well
as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to
appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for? 
*Medaille d'Or No. 4, p. 248*

4. When is 50 really 25?
*Los Tres Romeos Selection box, p. 432*

5. What cigar has "the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars?"
*Fonseca Invictos, p. 155*

6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent
"leakages of flavors". On what cigar does he do a side by side
comparison? 
*ERDM Grandes de Espana, p. 304*

7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free? 
*Habanos 1994 Humidor, p. 4*

8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
*Bolivar Gold Medal, because of the difficulty in obtaining the 'gold'
aluminum paper foils, p. 32*

9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ? 
*Overall rating, Elegance, Balance, Strength, Complexity, Aftertaste
for cigars from the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor, p. 94*

10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars. 
*Don Candido, p. 128*

11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
*Jose Lamadrid Piedra II and Jose Lamadrid Piedra III (yeah, father
and son, not siblings, but I'm hoping this is what you meant  ), p. 217*


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> 1. What Churchill is "quite unknown and always underestimated".
> *ERDM Tainos, p. 146*
> 
> 2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever triedâ".
> ...


9 of 11.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. ERdM Tainos , pg 146
2. Diplomatico Cohiba, pg 69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or #4, pg 248
4. Culebros, pg 94
5. Fonseca Invictos, pg 155
6. Quintero Churchill and ERdM Panetelas Largas, pg 284
7. 1994 Habanos Coronas Gordas, pg 4
8. Cohiba Corona when Sig Series was introduced, pg 64
9. Tasting notes, Cubatobaco 25 Aniv. coronas, pg 92
10. Don Candido cigars, pg 128
11. LGC Medaille d'Or no.2 and no.3, pg 248


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERdM Tainos (146)

2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Diplomatic Cohibas (69)

3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No. 4 (248)

4. When is 50 really 25?
Romeo y Julieta Los Tres Romeos Selection box (432)

5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Invictos (155)

6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERdM Grandes de Espana (304)

7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
"1994" Commemorative Cigar (4)

8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Bolivar Gold Medal "because of the difficulty in obtaining the 'gold' aluminum paper foils." (32)

9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
Tasting notes on Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor (94)

10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido (128)

11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Bolivar Tubos No. 2 and 3 (38-39)


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

cool contest, wish I coulda bought the MRN book instead of a text book.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> 1. What Churchill is&#8230; "quite unknown and always underestimated".
> ERdM Tainos (146)
> 
> 2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever tried".
> ...


9 of 11


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Take 2.......


1. ERDM Tainos - p.146
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection Box - p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos - p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Cohiba Coronas - intro of Siglo series, overlap in size - p.64
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. RyJ Cedros de Luxe - p.412


----------edit-----------
Hey Dave, this has been fun !
I got lucky when I found #4 ...had to read into it !


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok hints...

Seems there is an idnetical comment or 60 in the book.

Siblings in the cigar world would mean (to me) of the same factory. (parent)


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Damn, i gotta' go out to dinner with the in-laws instead of researching. Good luck all.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. ERdM Tainos , pg 146
2. Diplomatico Cohiba, pg 69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or #4, pg 248
4. Culebros, pg 94
5. Fonseca Invictos, pg 155
6. Quintero Churchill and ERdM Panetelas Largas, pg 284
7. 1994 Habanos Coronas Gordas, pg 4
8. Cohiba Corona when Sig Series was introduced, pg 64
9. Tasting notes, Cubatobaco 25 Aniv. coronas, pg 92
10. Don Candido cigars, pg 128
11. Upmann No. 3 and Monte #2


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cquon said:


> 1. ERdM Tainos , pg 146
> 2. Diplomatico Cohiba, pg 69
> 3. LGC Medaille d'Or #4, pg 248
> 4. Culebros, pg 94
> ...


6 of 11


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Dave,

What kinda score on #51 ?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cigar_040 said:


> Take 2.......
> 
> 1. ERDM Tainos - p.146
> 2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
> ...


8 of 11


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

1. ERDM Tainos - p.146
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection Box - p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos - p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. Partagas,Bolivar,LGC ....? - p.309


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

1. ERDM Tainos - p.146
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection box p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. Laguito 1, 2, 3 or Lancero, Corona Especial, and Panatelas p.62


Whew! Hope that's it.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

This sh*t is harder than my "advanced derivative portfolio management and hedging strategies" homework!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

1 and 11 are wrong in the last 2 posts. Well maybe 1 was technically not wrong but it's not the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Damn u dave, u have my fiance mad at me b/c i keep reading this big white book and refreshing my laptop, hard ass contest but ive learned tons from MRN tongiht


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Jumping in now would be bad form!! Good Luck all!!! Dave your Very Generous.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

JPH said:


> Jumping in now would be bad form!! Good Luck all!!! Dave your Very Generous.


That may be so - but what could I do for a consolation prize?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Another clue. 2 and 3 refer to number of times.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

F___! I'd like to win one of my cigars back.......but not that bad! Too lazy, plus I might get a paper cut!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1. Sancho Panza Sanchos pg 457
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection box p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. Davidoff No. 1 and No. 2 pg 106-107 and the Cohiba Lancero, Corona Especial, and Panatelas p.62 (Davidoff has 2 and Cohiba had 3)


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
ERDM Tainos p.146
2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's p.69
3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No 4
p.248
4. When is 50 really 25?
Los Tres Romeos Selection Box p.432
5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERDM Grandes de Espana p.304
7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
Habanos 1994 p.4
8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Boli Gold Medal, too difficult to obtain the gold foil p.32
9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
His tasting notes for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars p. 92
10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido p.128
11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
RYJ Clemenceaus and Prince of Wales, pg 414, 426 (strengths are 3 and 2)
Dave, the Tainos is wrong?!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Bruce said:


> F___! I'd like to win one of my cigars back.......but not that bad! Too lazy, plus I might get a paper cut!


:r LOL


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

#11 RyJ Churchills (3 kinds) pg 414 and RyJ Club Kings (2 kinds) pg 416


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

no one has gotten 1 or 11


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Are there diff versions of MRN's book? I cant find anything like #1 except for tainos...


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I checked every churchill I could find


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Ermo, I think Dave wanted to teach us newbies a little something so he sent us on a wild goose chase  Im gonna be dreaming about churchills and MRN tonight


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Should have made it harder.


Riiiiiiight! :r


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

#11 RyJ Churchills (3 kinds, pg 414) RyJ coronitas and coronitas en cedro pg.417


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

11. Trinidad fermented 2 times, Cohiba Fermented 3 times. p472


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

good eye loki


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Ermo said:


> I checked every churchill I could find


Even by vitola number. Wheres the smiley for my brain hurts? I need a drink :al


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

kvm said:


> Even by vitola number. Wheres the smiley for my brain hurts? I need a drink :al


:r I've been wanting a drink since I got home!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IamLoki said:


> 11. Trinidad fermented 2 times, Cohiba Fermented 3 times. p472


That was the hard one.


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
LGC Tainos
2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's
3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No 4
4. When is 50 really 25?
Los Tres Romeos Selection Box 
5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Fonseca Invictos
6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERDM Grandes de Espana 
7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
Habanos 1994
8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Boli Gold Medal, too difficult to obtain the foil
9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
His tasting notes for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars p. 92
10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido 
11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Trini & Cohiba?


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

1. What Churchill is&#8230; "quite unknown and always underestimated".
erdm Tainos
2. Per MRN, what cigar is "the best cigars I have ever tried".
Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's
3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No 4
4. When is 50 really 25?
Los Tres Romeos Selection Box 
5. What cigar has "the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars"?
Fonseca Invictos
6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent "leakages of flavors". On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERDM Grandes de Espana 
7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
Habanos 1994
8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Boli Gold Medal, too difficult to obtain the foil
9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ?
His tasting notes for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars p. 92
10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido 
11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Trini & Cohiba?[/QUOTE]


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Geez, a new guy can't get a break when he's a slow typer!! My post came on & all of a sudden 6 other responses were there before me!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

1. ERDM Tainos - p.146
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection box p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. Trinidad fermented 2 times, cohiba fermented 3 times pg 472


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> That was the hard one.


Thanks for the clue!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

1. Davidoff Dom Perignon p146 (cross ref??!)
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection box p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. Trinidad fermented 2 times, cohiba fermented 3 times pg 472


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

1. La Flor de Cano Diademas - p.240
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection Box - p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos - p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. Trinidad fermented 2 times, cohiba fermented 3 times pg 472


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cigar_040 said:


> 1. La Flor de Cano Diademas - p.240
> 2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
> 3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
> 4. Los Tres Romeos Selection Box - p.432
> ...


10 right


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> To be "correct" you must post the answer and the page number you found it on.


Awh, damn...

This is what happens when you try to do this by memory. You realize that you are SOL on the page info...


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Just guessing on my own original thoughts & pulling page #s from other posts.

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".
LGC Tainos p 251
2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.
Cohiba Lanceros from Cajon Arreadores in 100's P 69
3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for?
LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 p 248
4. When is 50 really 25?
Los Tres Romeos Selection Box p 432
5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?
Fonseca Invictos p 155
6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison?
ERDM Grandes de Espana p.304
7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free?
Habanos 1994 p.4
8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?
Boli Gold Medal, too difficult to obtain the foil p.32
9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ? p.94
His tasting notes for the Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars p. 92
10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars.
Don Candido p.128
11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.
Trini & Cohiba? 472


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

1. RyJ Dunhill Seleccion Supreme # 620 - p.418
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection Box - p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos - p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. Trinidad fermented 2 times, cohiba fermented 3 times pg 472
__________________


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

1. Punch Churchill p.361
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection box p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. Trinidad and Cohiba 2 fermentations for Trinida, and 3 for Cohiba p.472


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

IamLoki said:


> :r I've been wanting a drink since I got home!


Great contest Mr. Dave -- not participating but enjoying nonetheless.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1. San Luis Rey Churhills pg 450
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection box p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. Trinidad fermented twice and cohiba lanceros fermented 3 times pg 472


Jeez all cigars by vitola size and still only ERDM Tainos...im lost but still searching


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats Andy you earned it after putting that last group buy together. Nevermind, damn I thought he had won.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Congrats Andy you earned it after putting that last group buy together. Nevermind, damn I thought he had won.


I learned more tonight than the past week !!!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Last week?!?! Ive learned more tonght than in the past 6 months! This has been nuts.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ermo said:


> 1. ERDM Tainos - p.146
> 2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
> 3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
> 4. Los Tres Romeos Selection box p.432
> ...


Ding DIng

SOrry guys I wrote in my winner notes the wrong churchill. (QDO Imperial) Just got home and checked it. It was the ERDM all along.

Ermo wins ... too funny Sam said earlier.. Ermo is going to win.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

1. Sancho Panza Coronas Gigantes p.455
2. Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69
3. LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248
4. Los Tres Romeos Selection Box - p.432
5. Fonseca Invictos - p.155
6. '86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304
7. "1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4
8. Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32
9. Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94
10. Don Candido p.128
11. Trinidad fermented 2 times, cohiba fermented 3 times pg 472


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Congrats Ermo!

Thanks for the fun contest Dave!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was about to say, jeez that was nuts. tainos was the only one rofl. Thanks Dave for the fun contest and for messing up ur notes, i think we all learned alot due to that one little mistake :r 

congrats Ermo!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Ding DIng
> 
> SOrry guys I wrote in my winner notes the wrong churchill. (QDO Imperial) Just got home and checked it. It was the ERDM all along.
> 
> Ermo wins ... too funny Sam said earlier.. Ermo is going to win.


I was about to just start rambling off churchills b/c the ERdM was the only one w/that quote.
Congrats Eric!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Ding DIng
> 
> Sorry guys I wrote in my winner notes the wrong churchill. (QDO Imperial) Just got home and checked it. It was the ERDM all along.
> 
> Ermo wins ... too funny Sam said earlier.. Ermo is going to win.


Looks like Pistol got 8 of the 11 early on so second place goes there.

The gorillas who found # 4 and # 11 are going to get a lil consolation prize those were really tough. (How the hec did you find them?)

Thanks for playing and sorry for messing up the Churchill answer and causing confusion and I'm sure a lot of page turning.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ermo congrats all the way bro !!


Dave,

Thank you for a great afternoon/evening. My book got a workout tonight !!
Awesome contest and very informative also !!!!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Looks like Pistol got 8 of the 11 early on so second place goes there.
> 
> The gorillas who found # 4 and # 11 are going to get a lil consolation prize those were really tough. (How the hec did you find them?)
> 
> Thanks for playing and sorry for messing up the Churchill answer and causing confusion and I'm sure a lot of page turning.


Thanks for the contest man, that was a cool idea:w


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Looks like Pistol got 8 of the 11 early on so second place goes there.
> 
> The gorillas who found # 4 and # 11 are going to get a lil consolation prize those were really tough. (How the hec did you find them?)
> 
> Thanks for playing and sorry for messing up the Churchill answer and causing confusion and I'm sure a lot of page turning.


Thanks again Dave. It was your second clue that gave it away!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes sir!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> SOrry guys I wrote in my winner notes the wrong churchill. (QDO Imperial) Just got home and checked it. It was the ERDM all along.


:r

DaKlugs does Uniputt.

Hey, what's the same about all of my posts but different than all the others?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the sweet contest Dave, my MRN just got a great workout!!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> The gorillas who found # 4 and # 11 are going to get a lil consolation prize those were really tough. (How the hec did you find them?)
> 
> 
> 
> > Honestly, got lucky looking through the RyJ section and did a play on words when read the description.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

A post Morten

First, thanks for playing. For those of you new to the "book" hope it gave you an accelerated appreciation for what it is and isn't.

Second, for the love of all that is holy someone double check my call on winners. I'm not the best at details.

Finally, a bit of an explanation on why these questions.

1. What Churchill is… “quite unknown and always underestimated".

ERDM Tainos - p.146 A nice change of pace cigar. A once in a while smoke that gives an appreciation for the contrast some blends/brands provide.

2. Per MRN, what cigar is “the best cigars I have ever tried”.

Diplomatic Cohiba - p.69 So many times in the book you see a favorite something by the author. This is the definitive quote I can find on "what he thinks is the best".

3. MRN mentions many times (for different cigars) "my favorite" as well as "insiders cigar" while rarely using "does not require much aging to appreciate". What cigar does he use all three descriptions for? 

LGC Medaille d'Or No 4 - p.248 When I first read the book it took a while to catch on to the fact that these terms were used multiple times. Took a lot longer to figure out that he applied them to sizes without saying so, and situations (pre prandle as an example) Very few cigars does he comment on fresh. First occurrence I could find of the combination of the 3 things for one cigar. A nice cigar with "different flavors".

4. When is 50 really 25?

Los Tres Romeos Selection box p.432 I didn't think anyone would get this. It's a misprint in the book. Box says 25 on it. MRN says 50. No one is perfect. I never would have noticed unless.. I bought a box and was looking for his thoughts. 

5. What cigar has “the weirdest shape of all post revolution cigars”?

Fonseca Invictos p.155 Had my first at SOCAL and thought thats the weirdest shaped Cuban I've seen. It was a great cigar. Looked it up and laughed hysterically at the similarity of MRN's comment.

6. MRN postulates in many places packaging differences which prevent “leakages of flavors”. On what cigar does he do a side by side comparison? 

86 ERDM Grandes de Espana SPB / '85 SLB - p.304 Picked up a couple boxes of these and just remembered the pic and comparison. It's an argument that goes both ways. The ones with long patience always will win but decades is a long time to wait.

7. What cigar do people always seem to give MRN for free? 

"1994" Commemorative Cigar - p.4 Later today or tomorrow a fuller pictorial answer will be here somewhere. 

8. What cigar was discontinued in 1992 and why?

Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil - p.32 - Cuz I've never had one and it's on the short list.

9. What is the significance of 4 4 5 3 4 4 ? 

Tasting notes/Cubatabaco 25 Aniversario Humidor cigars - p.94 - My current white whale cigar.

10. Monumental, is the word to describe XXXXXXXX cigars. 

Don Candido p.128 - Nice to see the high priest gush a bit. It takes some time to see and learn about all of the derivative Alfred Dunhill spawned cigar lines. A giant. 

11. Siblings but one is 3 and the other is 2.

Trinidad fermented 2 times, Cohiba fermented 3 times pg 472 - Truth be told I had 10 questions and was done. Just flipping through the back of the book thinking finding something there would make it harder to find. Understanding the triple fermentation of Cohibas is good and the Trinidad linkage was something that was cool.

Anyway thanks for playing and PM me your addies. Winners we should talk on the phone so lets PM the numbers.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Los Tres Romeos Selection box p.432 I didn't think anyone would get this. It's a misprint in the book. Box says 25 on it. MRN says 50. No one is perfect. I never would have noticed unless.. I bought a box and was looking for his thoughts.


So how are they actually packed? In the picture, I count 19 tubos on the top layer, which suggests that there are only 6 underneath? (presumably 6 more Franciscanos in the right hand section, going by the counts in the table?)
That's kinda weird too...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> So how are they actually packed? In the picture, I count 19 tubos on the top layer, which suggests that there are only 6 underneath? (presumably 6 more Franciscanos in the right hand section, going by the counts in the table?)
> That's kinda weird too...


Yup. Very strange. Giant box that is mayb 1/3 full of cigars. All for show I guess.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> :r
> 
> DaKlugs does Uniputt.
> 
> Hey, what's the same about all of my posts but different than all the others?


Bastage! I thought Galaga would be the caller outer on that one. Uniputts was an order of magnitude different. At least my premise was valid. 

It was more a factual misrepresentation to add to the excitement and confusion.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

weird. Looks like the Tres Julietas wastes slightly less space, but is almost weirder in that the bottom layer can only fit 5 Franciscanos in the right hand section, so one of the other two sections must have 3 Franciscanos in addition to 2 Marevas....
Seems like they "should have" done 8 (4+4), 8 (4+4), and 9 (5+4). Or 6, 8, 11...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> weird. Looks like the Tres Julietas wastes slightly less space, but is almost weirder in that the bottom layer can only fit 5 Franciscanos in the right hand section, so one of the other two sections must have 3 Franciscanos in addition to 2 Marevas....
> Seems like they "should have" done 8 (4+4), 8 (4+4), and 9 (5+4). Or 6, 8, 11...


:r I dont remember. Will post a pic for you tomorrow.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks Klugs, won't tell ya what the wife said.

Great contest.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the contest Dave. What a great idea and what a great reason to spend hours reading MRN. 

I learned that the Cohiba Corona was discontinued in 1992 due to the Siglo series, as well as the Bolivar GM - Difficulty in obtaining the "gold" aluminum paper foil.

That Trinidads are fermented 2 times, Cohiba fermented 3 times. ( I knew about the Cohiba but not the Trinidad.)

Don't pass up a chance at answers 1,2,3, and 10

Dave has brain farts. :r 

Congrats Ermo!

Congrats Pistol!

Good work IamLoki for number 11 and cigar 040 for number 4. Good finds!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Great job, guys!!! I was "hoping" I wouldn't have to come home this morning and snipe a final answer. Congrats Eric, probably feel like a kid in a candy store right now!!!


And Dave, a cigar from 1994, isn't that a bit fresh for you at this time, maybe good in another 20 years :r (Jealous even before I see the pics)


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

Great job guys and killer contest...and congrats to Ermo for winning

I didnt partisipate but I did try to squeeze the answer to question #4 out of wayne but he didnt go for it....lol......(I'm not sure he could have answered it anyway)



stick


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

So Dave, what are you going to bribe me with to keep my mouth shut about what is in your stash?


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

croatan said:


> :r
> 
> DaKlugs does Uniputt.
> 
> Hey, what's the same about all of my posts but different than all the others?


Yup, that was a classic contest. I'd forgot all about it...:r

Congrats to Ermo and pistol!!!!

Great contest too Dave, nice job.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Bastage! I thought Galaga would be the caller outer on that one. Uniputts was an order of magnitude different. At least my premise was valid.
> 
> It was more a factual misrepresentation to add to the excitement and confusion.


I still say we've not had a good lynchin round here in a while... who's got the Ben Gay and pitchforks?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I intend to take this test from my desk at work with NO access to MRN whatsoever. Is that going to warrant a prize, if I get a bunch right. I already know #1 cause it's one of my favorites.

I. ERDM Tainos

2.Losing momentum already....uh *1492*?

3. wrong again likely...*RASCC?*

4. a cabinet of 50 Hoyo Half-a-Coronas?

5. No problem with this one *Fonseca Invictos*

6. ERDM Palmas Reales those long ones dammit, I forget the name

7. Cubatabaco 25th Anniversary

8. Bolivar Gold medals, due to the difficulty of getting the gold paper foil

9. It is one of the rare ratings MRN actually gives to a cigar in a table that 
only appears for about a half dozen cigars across the whole book. Might be
the Cubatabaco box.

10. Dunhill Estupendos

11.Romeo tubos 1 2 or 3? Hermanos #2, lol.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bruce said:


> So Dave, what are you going to bribe me with to keep my mouth shut about what is in your stash?


He'll have to bribe two of us, Bruce. :r

Nice contest Dave and congrats to Ermo on winning!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

While the Diplomatic Cohiba is the "best cigars" he has tried, the Punch Super Selection No. 1 is his "favourite cigar." Page 377.

Congrats Ermizzle! Tell Jess I said hi.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> While the Diplomatic Cohiba is the "best cigars" he has tried, the Punch Super Selection No. 1 is his "favourite cigar." Page 377.
> 
> Congrats Ermizzle! Tell Jess I said hi.


Grasshopper, Grasshopper. Read the whole book. Favorite cigar seems to be his favorite phrase. :r In his case it apears contextual to brand, size and circumstance.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Its about time you cheered for a respectable football team Todd!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Its about time you cheered for a respectable football team Todd!!


 :r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Its about time you cheered for a respectable football team Todd!!


Yea yea, live it up. :tg

:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry should have gotten this out last week. Packages will go out tomorrow.


Winner - Ermo

Most first right answers - 8 Pistol

Consolation Prizes:

Answering # 4 - cigar_040

Answering # 11 - IamLoki

Need IamLoki's addie have the rest.

Julian as a follow-up to the presentation in the TPR's here is a pic of mine. Single layer l, c. So 5-7-13 very strange.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Can't wait for the surprise Dave!

And thanks again for the contest!!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Sorry should have gotten this out last week. Packages will go out tomorrow.
> 
> Winner - Ermo
> 
> ...


Dave,

Thanks again !! And that is strange, but a neat observation/picture !!


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Thought I sent my addy to ya. I'll send it out again. Thanks again for your contest and generousity!



Da Klugs said:


> Sorry should have gotten this out last week. Packages will go out tomorrow.
> 
> Winner - Ermo
> 
> ...


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Yea yea, live it up. :tg
> 
> :r


We're still above 'ya (barely, 5 vs. 6 in the latest AP)! :r

btw, this was a fun thread to read / watch. I was way too busy to crack the MRN and give this a go, but it did come open a few times to look up what you guys were talking about.... man, so many habanos, so little time.... :dr


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

2nd Prize came in today, thanks Dave for the great smokes! I don't know what the hell my wife did with our camera, so you are going to have to trust me that they look awesome until I find the camera, but he sent one each: 98 ERDM PC, 98 LFDC PC, 98 LGC MDO #1, 96 LSDH Brevas, 90 Partagas 898 NV, 98 Monte Esp #1, 90 ERDM DT, and last but not least a 99 RYJ Caz. Dave, thanks again for the contest, I enjoyed thumbing through the book looking for the answers. I'll take some of these smokes out to Sun Valley this weekend for my anniversary!


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Got my consolidation prize today! Thanks again for your generousity. The Fundi is going to be a great smoke on my trip Friday. Did I mention I haven't had a Fundi in years? I think I'll try one of the Upi's on my commute into work tomorrow. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Consolation Prize = :dr










Dave's package came in today here also...........

1x Trinidad Fundadore

2x H.Upmann Preciosas

Both of these vitolas are new to me, already read MRN's take on them. I am very much looking forward to sampling these in the not too distant future !!

If every consolation prize was as nice as these, I'd settle for runner-runnerup everytime !! I am very humbled by your overwhelming generosity sir. This was an awesome contest. I really appreciate you putting it on.


----------

